# Is this a gimmick or would it be handy?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

First time Hav owner setting up a little grooming room and came across this: http://amzn.com/B008RAYLGO on Amazon. The 'lazy Susan' idea seems logical - do you think it is, or is it just a gimmick?

I don't pick up the pup until next week but am getting everything in place.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Suzi has one of them and if I remember correctly she seemed happy with it. I don't think it would work for me, even if I did my own grooming, because Timmy is way too big to fit it. I've seen people repurpose bureaus and desks for grooming which might be something I might look into if I ventured into that area. You can get grooming arms that attach to just about anything so your options are pretty endless except it should be something sturdy and not like a bridge table.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got one and a couple of other people on here do as well. I pretty much like it, I'm not a huge fan of the rotation, but I think mine seems to rotate easier than others have said theirs do. I like it because it's small and easy to store/stash away and I don't have room for a proper table.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I have one and I loved it but Ludo prefers to be groomed and blown dry in my lap now. It's not very large in circumference.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yup! You need a small Hav and one that will stay still. I still go outside to a small porch table to clip the boys. They still get dried on the washing machine top.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I got sick of grooming my guys on the mini freezer in my dark basement. I realized their cuts were getting worse and worse. I feel it was due to the low light, bending over and constantly having to pick them up and turn them around. 

So I bought a 30" grooming table and the small rotating one you posted. I will put that on top of the table. My guys stand still without a noose so I think they will be fine of the lazy susan. I think the fact that it turns, will make my life a lot easier!


----------

